# Suddenly Loving Head Scritches



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm the happiest mama in the world!

Joey has loved belly rubs for quite some time now. For a long time, his head was off limits. A couple months ago, he started allowing just his crest area to be scritched a time or two. Over a few days, he would allow it longer, but ONLY the top of his head. A couple days ago, he turned his head while I was scritching, and let me get his cheek, then turned again so I could do the back of his neck. Last night he allowed it a little longer.

Tonight it is suddenly the coolest thing ever and he can't seem to get enough of it.  I'm sure some (or a lot) of it has to do with the fact he is molting and itchy, but I will take it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So jealous!

Mine don't like scratches much. In fact, pretty much never. Beaky the weirdo only likes them if he is toweled and Jaid just wants to wrestle, but he used to when he was a baby. I miss it


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It has taken a year and three months to get to be able to scratch his head. He wanted nothing to do with any kind of scritches as a baby. It is a shame some outgrow it. I suppose it is like human kids in a way. My adorably cuddly nephew has turned into a 14 year old boy who doesn't like all that affection crap. I miss his cuddly days.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh that's awesome! It sounds like he's realised how nice scritches are!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay, go Joey ! Soon you'll be being asked constantly for scritches !


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

estypest said:


> Yay, go Joey ! Soon you'll be being asked constantly for scritches !


Yup. He quickly became a scritch addict. He's already taught me his favorite neck spot, and demands them there and his cheeks. I told hubby I need to be a stay at home mom to keep up with them.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

How nice! Just don't rub a pin feather the wrong way or Joey will slam you with a ***BITE*** :O


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

tielbob said:


> How nice! Just don't rub a pin feather the wrong way or Joey will slam you with a ***BITE*** :O


I've been watching for those, since he is molting currently. I've gotten a few nips which have made me wonder if I'd accidentally gotten one, or if they were love nips of gratitude for helping with the itch.


----------

